
Fisher-Price Logic Levels for the Atari 8-bit Family - josh-wrale
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNpaO7wPJM0
======
josh-wrale
This game would be a good candidate for an in-browser or touch-screen clone.
With the right design, I think a clone of this could be a great game for folks
of all ages.

